
Show HN: ComputationalHealthcare Search aggregated stats on millions of visits - aub3bhat
http://www.computationalhealthcare.com/Home
======
aub3bhat
This is my PhD research, the website uses publicly available 8 million
hospitalizations from Texas. However there is also a local Cornell version on
130 Million visits.

Description : www.computationalhealthcare.com

Some interesting examples: Chemotherapy followed by Stem cell transplant

[http://www.computationalhealthcare.com/N1/TX/Entry/_P9925_P4...](http://www.computationalhealthcare.com/N1/TX/Entry/_P9925_P4105)

Admission via ED followed by Cardiac Cath.

[http://www.computationalhealthcare.com/N1/TX/Entry/_N1_e_P37...](http://www.computationalhealthcare.com/N1/TX/Entry/_N1_e_P3722)

We plan on applying to YC S16.

